# Best printer for printing on transfer paper



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, I have an Epson WF-7010 and I am looking to get a new printer. Can anyone suggest what they consider the best out there right now. Are any of these I'm naming below any good: Epson WorkForce WF-7610 All-in-One Printer, Epson WorkForce WF-7620 All-in-One Printer, Epson WorkForce ET-16500 EcoTank Wide-format All-in-One Supertank Printer.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

easyray29 said:


> Hello, I have an Epson WF-7010 and I am looking to get a new printer. Can anyone suggest what they consider the best out there right now. Are any of these I'm naming below any good: Epson WorkForce WF-7610 All-in-One Printer, Epson WorkForce WF-7620 All-in-One Printer, Epson WorkForce ET-16500 EcoTank Wide-format All-in-One Supertank Printer.


I have a WF-7610 and it works fine. The 7620 adds paper capacity, if you need that. I would stay away from the EcoTank as it limits what you can do. I use Cobra ink.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

The 7610 and 7620 are the same, just different number of paper trays. Personally I steered away from the eco-tank models because they are not borderless. I use that often enough for it to matter to me. My 7520 just died and I replaced it with a 7610, since I always had trouble with the 2nd tray. I have read here that people have had trouble using 3rd party inks with the 7600 series printers, if that's a consideration for you.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

john221us said:


> I have a WF-7610 and it works fine. The 7620 adds paper capacity, if you need that. I would stay away from the EcoTank as it limits what you can do. I use Cobra ink.


You use Cobra ink with the 7610? I keep reading posts where people can't use 3rd party inks.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

AnthonyF said:


> You use Cobra ink with the 7610? I keep reading posts where people can't use 3rd party inks.


Yes, you can and it works fine. If you go to Cobra's site, you will see it listed as a supported printer.


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, I use Cobra Ink as well. Just wanted to get an all in one to save space.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

easyray29 said:


> Thanks, I use Cobra Ink as well. Just wanted to get an all in one to save space.


You can't mix inks in one printer.

EDIT: Wait, nm. I thought you wanted 1 printer to do both transfers and sublimation. You're wanting one printer that does print/scan/fax, right?


----------



## easyray29 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes STPG Press, I want a printer, scanner, fax machine.


----------



## AINS (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello, everyone, I'm looking to buy a printer to print on 100% cotton t-shirts. I'm very new to this and I am on a budget. So I need some guidance. Below is what I'm looking at:

Printer - Epson 1430[/U][/B] or Epson wf-7110 (open to suggestions)

Ink - don't know, what ink should I get?

Weeding machine - Cricut Explore air 2 (open to suggestions) 

Transfer paper - I HAVE NO CLUE!!

I have a heat press already.

I know I don't need sublimation paper cause I'm only doing cotton shirt but everything is a bit confusing!

PLEASE HELP!!


----------

